# Johnny Depp – sein Piratenschiff ist fertig



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2010)

Johnny Depp – sein Piratenschiff ist fertig

Diese Fortsetzung erwarten sicherlich viele Fans mit Spannung. Im Frühling haben die Dreharbeiten endlich begonnen und nun sickern immer mehr Details durch. Die traurige Nachricht zeichnete sich bereits letztes Jahr ab: Orlando Bloom und Keira Knightley werden in ihren Rollen als Will Turner und Elisabeth Swann nicht mit von der Partie sein .

Grund zur Freude: Johnny Depp’s Captain Jack Sparrow wird mit seinen skurrilen Gesten bereits zum vierten Mal das Publikum zum Schmunzeln bringen. Der Schauspieler freute sich bereits nach dem letzten Film auf eine Fortsetzung. Insider munkelten damals, dass das Gagen-Angebot der Disney Studios bei dieser Entscheidung wohl ausschlaggebend war .

Ein weiteres Schmankerl für die Fans: Im März bestätigte Produzent Jerry Bruckheimer, dass Penélpe Cruz die Tochter von Kaptän Blackbeard spielen und eine Affäre mit Jack Sparrow haben wird. Kurz zur Story: “Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides“, lautet der Original Titel des vierten Abenteuers zu hoher See. Es wird die Kinobesucher mit 3D Effekten fesseln. Im neuen Teil der beliebten Reihe soll sich Jack Sparrow auf die Suche nach der Quelle des Lebens machen. Auf seiner Reise stößt er auf den berüchtigten Piraten Blackbeard und dessen Tochter, einer mysteriösen Frau aus Jacks Vergangenheit.

Und Captain Sparrows neues Schiff ist jetzt auch bereit, die Trockendocks zu verlassen. Der alte Ozeanriese „Black Pearl“ wurde einfach in die „Queen Anne’s Revenge“, das sagenumwobene Schiff von Captain Blackbeard, umgewandelt. Das Schiff verfügt über ein drittes Deck und ist mit Totenköpfen verziert. Als Galionsfigur dient ein Skelett. Das schaurig schöne Gruselabenteuer soll am 20. Mai 2011 in Amerika in die Kinos kommen.


*...ohne Keira Knightley 
Trotzdem freu Ich mich auf den Film 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2010)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. :thx:


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

ich freu mich


----------



## maruwe (11 Sep. 2010)

Das Keira nicht dabei ist, ist schon 'n bisserl blöd. Trotzdem kann ich's kaum erwarten!


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für die Info :thumbup:, schade, daß Keira nicht dabei ist :angry:


----------



## shor (11 Sep. 2010)

danke sehr interesant


----------



## Muli (14 Sep. 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Die Reihe bot doch bisher sehr solide Abendunterhaltung :thumbup:

Und Johnny Depp spielt mit Jack Sparrow wirklich eine seiner (vielen) Paraderollen!


----------

